
What does Pope's death penalty shift mean for Catholic politicians? (2018) - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/08/02/politics/pope-death-penalty-us-politics/index.html
======
bediger4000
Gosh, been about 1.5 years since this, and whatta ya know, no change!

Doesn't this indicate that (at least in the USA) politicians use religion to
propagandize for their goals, rather than let religious faith guide them to
their goals?

